
US rural broadband statistics and net neutrality - matstc
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080306-us-rural-broadband-you-can-get-it-but-you-cant-afford-it.html
======
cawel
_The US Internet Industry Association, a trade group representing Internet
companies and ISPs_

USIIA is clearly a lobbyst group. And obviously, ISPs are against net
neutrality: they would be too happy to charge premiums for certain categories
of customers, at the expense of broadbrand coverage/adoption and open access.

